# No Asia Region?



## D.Sim (Jan 12, 2012)

Not to be tight, but no Asia region for the discussions? Or are there just not enough of us on the boards?


----------



## sushyam (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi count me in,
Sushyam from India. There should be more from Asia. ;D


----------



## willrobb (Jan 12, 2012)

Not many here in Japan, so an Asia wide board would be nice to widen the possibilities.

Will


----------



## macrodust (Jan 12, 2012)

Shanghai, China here. Ready to step on board!


----------

